# Good results using Fluorite?



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm just curious if anyone is having good results using Fluorite? I have it in one of my tanks and this tank just doesn't seem to perform as well as my others. I am comparing this to tanks using sand, gravel and SMS. The SMS tanks are by far the best ones.

All tanks do get CO2 and temps are kept right at about 74. I've noticed that the PH is lower in the Flourite tank as well. I try to shoot for 7 to 7.4 however the Flourite tank comes in at about 6.6. No driftwood or other buffers in the tank.

Just odd.


----------



## Jlanders001 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had good growth with Fluorite. The secret is buying the right color for the right pebble size for the plants you want to keep.

Red = larger pebbles
Black = almost like sand.
Regular = a mix of the two above

They can vary some from batch to batch so I would buy locally so you know what particle size you are getting.

I'm trying Eco-Complete substrate right now. It is also a mix for medium to small grain/pebble sizes. I've only had it a few weeks, so I don't know yet how it will work out. The consensus is that Eco-Complete is generally favored over flourite (maybe due to the grain size?).

ADA soil is another option. Expensive, but good stuff. Plants love it.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I have found that fluorite does best when Flourish Tabs are inserted at the base of heavy root feeding plants.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a 30g with Flourite, a 75g with Ecco complete and a 55g with SMS. I really can't tell a difference between them as far as the plants are concerned. I dose EI and have CO2.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Having used regular gravel, Eco, and Flourite, the Eco and the Flourite both work well for me. I can't compare it to the ADA stuff, though. From my understanding, ADA would probably work better, especially at start up.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been using flourite for about a year now. For most plants it grows perfectly fine. Even eriocaulons. But lately I am having such a hard time growing some toninas like belem. 

There are other conditions in the tank that influences how they will grow besides the substate. Such as co2 and the water flow. You can compensate through colum fertlizing or better flow. 

Overall I find it a fairly good substate to use. About to upgrade to aquasoil and I will let u know by then.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I have used the fluorite red see the Harlequin Rasbora jungle post in aquascaping for some pics. But I don't think you can just say if this is better that that due to different conditions greatly effect the outcome(specific plant, water chemistry light levels and type, tank depth etc). I have been switching to ADA aquasoil when I can and I am impressed, but I do experience heavy ammonia spikes for a few weeks when it is new.

Tony


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

i have both fluorite and eco complete. I have no problem with flourite or eco complete although EC does have rather large pebbles here and there and they are horrible for planting.


----------



## Jlanders001 (Mar 31, 2009)

1aqumfish said:


> But I don't think you can just say if this is better that that due to different conditions greatly effect the outcome(specific plant, water chemistry light levels and type, tank depth etc).
> Tony


Thats a great point.

It reminds me of the fact that even if you take two identical tanks and do the exact same set up and maintenance on them, you may still have different outcomes with them. There is just to many variables to take into account.

JL


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Jlanders001 said:


> Thats a great point.
> 
> It reminds me of the fact that even if you take two identical tanks and do the exact same set up and maintenance on them, you may still have different outcomes with them. There is just to many variables to take into account.
> 
> JL


Yeah, like quantity of plants and fish, species of plants and fish, ratio of plant and fish. water that you use for w/c, fertilizers, food, rocks (some rocks leach nutrients), W/C, etc..

There are tons of variable, for make a good experiment you need to use scientific method, control a lot of variable, have good presicion when dosing, etc.

if you dont want to make all this stuff only chek the constitution of the substrates. SMS is like flourite in some aspects. sand is very different and not have any nutrient at all. low pH is good. I think that the CEC of the SMS is making the job very well. Also the effects of the substrate is only shown in root heavy feeders plants.


----------

